# BMW Presents the Concept Compact Sedan.



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A concept sedan for the compact segment...BMW is giving us a look at what a new future model might look like, but what model? Could this be a glimpse at what a 2 Series Gran Coupe could look like, or even a 1 Series sedan? Thoughts?


Behold, the $60k, FWD, three-cylinder car. Whoopie! (It didn't mention the drivetrain or cost in the article, but I'm making reasonable assumptions.)

Although, I admit to being somewhat of a tree-hugger but one who enjoys a nice car. With small cars, FWD becomes necessary to conserve passenger compartment space.

I was considering a FWD 2016 X1 for Frau Putzer. Fortunately, she liked the new Hyundai Tucson Limited, saving me about $10k at purchase and probably another $5k in maintenance costs over 100k miles.


----------



## alkapone (Nov 20, 2015)

*Bmw*

Dear,

Do you think that this price is acceptable for this model?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

alkapone said:


> Dear,
> 
> Do you think that this price is acceptable for this model?


Not until gas is about $10/gallon. In the meantime, I want a 16 foot long, 300 h.p., RWD BMW... e.g. a 535i, and I'm happy with 26 MPG.

Frau Putzer would go nuts over those exhaust tips integrated into the bumper, though. She loves those and shark fins in the roof.


----------



## froster_ (Nov 24, 2015)

That's one cool sedan! I wish BMW would release some of their concept cars.


----------



## alkapone (Nov 20, 2015)

Autoputzer said:


> Not until gas is about $10/gallon. In the meantime, I want a 16 foot long, 300 h.p., RWD BMW... e.g. a 535i, and I'm happy with 26 MPG.
> 
> Frau Putzer would go nuts over those exhaust tips integrated into the bumper, though. She loves those and shark fins in the roof.


BTW, do you know anything about BMW M9 or potential 2017 BMW 9 series?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

alkapone said:


> BTW, do you know anything about BMW M9 or potential 2017 BMW 9 series?


Everything is just rumors right now.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm predisposed to buy lower numbered BMW's. The 5 was the biggest new (not used) passenger car (not truck) I've ever bought. If I was going to bet what our next two BMW's are going to be it would be: 2017 X3 "Frauwagen," and then a 2019 M2 or M4 (when the five year old 535i, worth about $25k, would serve as a beater instead of a new Civic). A 5 Series is the smallest sedan I'd want for couple's road trip car, but it's also the largest. An X3 could serve and our next couple's road trip car IF it has a spare tire and storage compartment for said spare tire, and then I could get an M2/4... just for me.

I've flogged M5's and M6's. They're a hoot when you keep the throttle at 100% and shift at 6000 RPM for more than 20-30 seconds (because you're going about 150 MPH by then). But, I'd rather have a smaller M2, M4, or Carrera S. At the end of the M5/6 flogging, I decided to get a 535i (The Ultimate Driving Miss Daisy Machine), and put the $50k I saved into my M2/M4/911 fund.


----------

